# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى من 101 م و حتى 200 م



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "
تاريخ مصر و المسيحية أثناء القرن الأول الميلادى 
تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن الثانى الميلادى ​كان ياما كان 
فى بداية هذه القرن و بالتحديد سنة 117م أصبح  أدريانوس قيصر هو إمبراطور روما بعد تراجان
أدريانوس كان دايما يفرض سوء الظن فى المسيحيين و اضطهدهم إضطهاد رهيب حتى أنه خيل للبعض أنه أفناهم  وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور عدد من البطاركة هم 
1- بريموس ( البطريرك الخامس ) حيث ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر أبيب 109م و كان واعظا و فى عهده رسم أساقفة و قسوس ليهذبوا رعية المسيح  و تنيح فى 3 مسرى 121م
2- يسطس ( البطريرك السادس ) حيث ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر توت 121م  و كان قبلا أول من كان رئيسا للمدرسة اللاهوتية التى أنشأها القديس مار مرقس الرسولى "  و لما أقيم بطريرك ترك وظيفته الأولى الى أومانيوس و جعل أهم مسئولياته هو تبشير الوثنيين بالمسيحية  و تنيح فى 12بؤونة  131م
3- أومانيوس  ( البطريرك السابع ) حيث ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر أبيب 131م  كان قبلا مديرا للمدرسة اللاهوتية فى مدة  البطريرك يسطس السادس و من أشهر أعماله فى مدة البطريركية هى سيامة أساقفة للكرازة المرقسية الى جهات القطر المصرى و الخمس مدن الغربية و فى عهده إشتد الاضطهاد فنال الكثير من الأقباط  إكليل الشهادة  منهم القديسة صوفيا  و تنيح فى 9 بابه 144 م

جاء بعد أدريانوس قيصر الامبراطور انطونيوس بيوس قيصر وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور عدد من البطاركة و هم 
1- مركيانوس  ( البطريرك الثامن  ) كان قبلا مديرا للمدرسة اللاهوتية  فى مدة بطريركية أومانيوس  و ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر هاتور 144 م و من أشهر أعماله هى هداية النفوس برغم شدة الاضطهاد و تنيح فى 6 طوبه 154 م

2- كلاديوس  ( البطريرك التاسع  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر أمشير  154 م و كانت أيامه هادئة فلم يحصل للمسيحية ما يكدر صفوها و تنيح فى 9 أبيب  167 م

جاء بعد الامبراطور انطونيوس بيوس قيصر الامبراطور مرقس أوريليوس قيصر وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور عدد من البطاركة و هم 

1- أغريبينوس  ( البطريرك العاشر  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر مسرى  167 م و عمل على الارشاد و نشر كلمة الخلاص و زاد فى عهده عدد المنضمين للمسيح و تنيح فى 5 أمشير  178 م

2- يوليانوس  ( البطريرك الحادى عشر  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى شهر برمهات  178 م و إشتغل بوضع سير أسلافه من البطاركة و هو الذى ظهر له ملاك  الرب فى رؤيا ليحدد له من سيكون خلفه من البطاركة  و تنيح فى 8 برمهات  190 م
و فى عهده كان بنتيوس رئيس المدرسة اللاهوتية و ذلك حوالى 181 م و تخلى عن رئاسة المدرسة سنة 190 م الى زميله اكلمندس و ذلك بسبب أن البابا أرسله لبلاد الهند لنشر إنجيل المسيح  ثم رجع مرة أخرى لى الاسكندرية  و إهتم  بنتيوس فى ترجمة حياة السيد المسيح  الى اللغة المصرية  و استطاع أن يخرج الكتاب لمقدس للمصريين بلغتهم ليتعلموه فى بيوتهم و كنائسهم و توفى سنة 190 م  

جاء بعد الامبراطورمرقس أوريليوس قيصر الامبراطور كومودوس قيصر وكان فى عهد هذا الامبراطور رسم بطريرك واحد فقط و هم

1- ديمتريوس  ( البطريرك  الثانى عشر  ) ارتقى الكرسى المرقسى فى 18 برمهات  191 م  برغم أنه كان متزوجا لكنه كان بتولا هو و زوجته حيث أنهما إتفقا على ذلك من قبل الزواج 
و لبث مواظبا على عمله حتى شاخ حتى أنه كان يحمل الى كنيسة فى محفة و كان بطريرك الاسكندرية هو الاسقف الوحيد فى مصر لحد ذلك العهد فرأى هذا البطريرك انه من الضرورى أن يعين 3 أساقفة آخرين للأقاليم البعيدة عن مركز البطريركية 
و فى سنة 202 م فيه حكاية ح أجلها للقرن الثالث الميلادى 
و تنيح فى 12 بابة  232 م و كان عمره   105 سنة

جاء بعد الامبراطوركومودوس قيصر الامبراطور ساويرس سبتيموس و قد عاصر هذا الامبراطور عصر البابا ديمتريوس ال 12
حيث أن هذا الامبراطور تولى الحكم سنة 193م 
و قد عمل هذا الامبراطورعلى تعذيب  المسيحيين و بالأخص الأقباط ( المسيحيين المصريين ) و ذلك لمعرفته بوفرة ثروتهم و كثرة علومهم و معارفهم 
و استشهد و تعذب  الكثيرين من المسيحيين الأقباط فى عصر ذلك الرجل حتى أن المسيحيين إعتقدوا وقتها أن ضد المسيح قد ظهر
و فى عهده إمتلأت السجون من المسيحيين و سالت دمائهم و قد بلغت قساوة المضطهدين مبلغا جعلت النساء فى هذه الاضطهادات يعذبن عذاب أليما بخلاف الرجال الذين كانت تقطع رءوسهم بدون تعذيب
و فى عهده كان إكليمندس السكدنرى رئيس المدرسة اللاهوتيه منذ سنة 190 م و حتى 202 م  و لما إشتد الاضطهاد الذى قام به الامبراطور ساويرس هرب الى فلسطين و كانت له مؤلفات كثير ذات قيمة عاليه غير أن كتابه فى شرح الأسفار المقدسة يحتوى على بعض الفلسفة الوثنية و الهرطقة الغنوسية ( الذين يعتقدون أن المسيح مخلصنا أنه شخصان الأول هو يسوع و الثانى هو ابن الله أو المسيح 
بما معناه أن المسيح الالهى دخل فى يسوع حين اعتمد من يوحنا و تركه حين قبض عليه اليهود.


فى هذا القرن أنشأت المدرسة الوثنية الفلسفية على يد رئيس فلاسفتهم أمونيوس السقاص لمباراة المدرسة اللاهوتية .....و قد عظم شأن تلك المدرسة فى مدة مؤسسها و خليفتيه بلوتينوس و برفيروس 
و من أشهر تلاميذ هذه المدرسة باسيليدس - كربوكراتس - فالنتينوس 

فى هذا القرن أيضا حدث خلاف بين كنيسة آسيا الصغرى و كيليكيا و سوريا و بين النهرين و بين غيرهم  من المسيحيين على ميعاد تعييد عيد الفصح

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى القرن الثالث الميلادى​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا
شكرا جدا
 سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى*



النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> شكرا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع*​



أشكرك على متابعتك


----------



## فادية (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى*

*شكرا عزيزتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى*



فادية قال:


> *شكرا عزيزتي*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرا على متابعتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى*

بعشق المواضيع الللي زي دي

مشكورة  يا ايريني للدعوة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى*



كليمو قال:


> بعشق المواضيع الللي زي دي
> 
> مشكورة  يا ايريني للدعوة



كويس جدا إن الموضوع له عشاق


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

> ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية



شكرا يا ايرينى جدا

للموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك​​​​


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2011)

موضوع رائع وجميل
معلومات مهمه وقيمه
مشكوره حبيبتي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل
> معلومات مهمه وقيمه
> مشكوره حبيبتي




أشكرك على تعليقك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا على متابعتك و تعليقك  الجميل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا يا ايرينى جدا
> 
> للموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك​​​​



دا أنا اللى باشكرك على متابعتك


----------



## athanasuos_1 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوع رائع*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
موضوع اكتر من رائع لانة ينبغي لنا جميعا معرفة تاريخنا 
ربنا يعطي الجميع نعمة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

athanasuos_1 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> موضوع اكتر من رائع لانة ينبغي لنا جميعا معرفة تاريخنا
> ربنا يعطي الجميع نعمة



*أشكرك يا أثناسيوس على مرورك و مشاركتك الجميلة 

ياريت بأة تكتر من مشاركاتك *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع حلو لم ندرسة في وقت الدراسة 
شكرااااااااااااا
لتعبكفي الموضوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> موضوع حلو لم ندرسة في وقت الدراسة
> شكرااااااااااااا
> لتعبكفي الموضوع



*شكرا يا رمسيس على تعليقك و مرورك الجميل*


----------

